# Electrical Fails



## AllPowerElectric (11 mo ago)

So I’ve gathered up some crazy pictures over the past 2+ years and thought I’d share them here.

Here’s one the other day…


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

See what happens when you don't pretwist and you end up with insulation under the spring?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, judging by the overall wiring, I can tell a Pro did that job


----------



## AllPowerElectric (11 mo ago)

joe-nwt said:


> See what happens when you don't pretwist and you end up with insulation under the spring?


Yep, customer complained of lights not working, and I found that connection in that switch box. Pulled the switches out and heard that sucker sparking.


----------



## AllPowerElectric (11 mo ago)

emtnut said:


> Well, judging by the overall wiring, I can tell a Pro did that job


Oh it was not haha, it was done by a contractor/handyman dude.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## AllPowerElectric (11 mo ago)

Wardenclyffe said:


> View attachment 162927
> View attachment 162928


Ooooh nice.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

AllPowerElectric said:


> Ooooh nice.


Peruse the "Gems of the trade" thread, it never disappoints.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

joe-nwt said:


> See what happens when you don't pretwist and you end up with insulation under the spring?


Just can't help yourself huh 😉


----------



## AllPowerElectric (11 mo ago)

Here’s another good one. This is just one of many pictures that I took at this place. This was a homeowner wiring job


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

There's a thread for this


----------



## AllPowerElectric (11 mo ago)

Signal1 said:


> There's a thread for this


There is? What’s it called?


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

AllPowerElectric said:


> There is? What’s it called?


GEMS of the trade!


----------



## AllPowerElectric (11 mo ago)

circuitman1 said:


> GEMS of the trade!


I wasn’t able to find it, but found lots of other wild stuff. I’ll still be posting all of my findings here for people to laugh at.


----------



## AllPowerElectric (11 mo ago)

Here’s a few more. My favorite though is the bare conductors going into the wall through the back of the schedule 40 pvc and travels through the building into a panel that’s in a bathroom.


----------



## greengoat (Sep 6, 2008)

Don’t worry it’s safe looks like a 3R panel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

AllPowerElectric said:


> I wasn’t able to find it, but found lots of other wild stuff. I’ll still be posting all of my findings here for people to laugh at.











Gems of the Trade


looks like at one point that black one was white, land a whole MWBC on 1 tandem breaker! Super elektrishun! Same house. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Wish I had a camera 40 or so years ago at a relatives house someone had used a piece of 12/3 NM (pre NM-B) to a pressure switch for the water pump, all 4 conductors were used, including the bare grounding conductor made into a ungrounded conductor. Another example of someone too clever for their own good. Or is that knowing enough to be dangerous?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Norcal said:


> Wish I had a camera 40 or so years ago at a relatives house someone had used a piece of 12/3 NM (pre NM-B) to a pressure switch for the water pump, all 4 conductors were used, including the bare grounding conductor made into a ungrounded conductor. Another example of someone too clever for their own good. Or is that knowing enough to be dangerous?


I rewired a single phase transformer that someone had fed with a 10-3 that had an insulated ground. They paralleled the black/red and green/white and put it on 60A fuses. To top it off, the secondary coils were wired backwards so that it had 120V to nuetral on each leg, but 0V phase to phase.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

